# Skunk Spray Remedies



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I just met the neighbors no one around here likes to talk about- a family or skunks! They are living in the back corner of the 'orchard' and move to the other side of the fence when we are back there. Tonight Winter tracked one of the babies across the orchard and almost got sprayed by the parent.

Now, for the health and sanity of my family what remedies do you recommend for skunk spray (to use on dog or toddler)?


----------



## aknodak (Feb 25, 2014)

You can use Listerine or any other antiseptic mouthwash. Apply the mouth wash to the affected areas, let it soak for a few minutes and rinse. You can repeat this as necessary. It is very important to avoid getting this or any other commercial products in your dog’s eyes. It will sting badly. If your dog is sprayed in the face, which is very likely, use a washcloth or paper towel to carefully apply any cleaning solutions.
You can use a solution invented by Paul Krebaum, an Illinois chemist:

1 quart of hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup of baking soda
1 teaspoon of dish soap

Combine the ingredients at the time of use. This solution works to remove skunk odor because of a chemical reaction initiated immediately upon combining the ingredients. If it sits for too long, it will become ineffective


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If you know where the den is ...

How to Create a Natural Skunk Repellent ~ Have them to pack their bags ...

When a skunk moves into your yard, you want to move out. It thinks it's doing you a service eating grubs in your yard. You think it's wrecking your yard and rightly so. Outside of the unsightly holes and the awful smell, the skunk brings with it fleas to share with your household pets. Here are some easy natural remedies including an age-old skunk repellent.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_4392975_create-natural-skunk-repellent.html

The cayenne pepper does work ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't speak from personal experience but tomato juice has been touted for years.

Recent readings mentioned the sprays or washes that hunters use to hide their scent from the prey.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Vinegar rinse (completely saturate the area) then tomato juice. Dad used to work maintenance for apartments and found a mama and babies in an old building. Mama was hit by a car, near death and sprayed him before she died. He did the above twice and was clear. 

Babies were taken to a vet for release when they were older.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't worry about the scent of skunk ... in fact, to me it smells just as nice as a fresh set of new tires, or a bottle of WD-40. If they made a perfume for ladies that smelled like WD-40 or new tires, I would never be able to keep my hands off of her ... :eyebulge:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I don't worry about the scent of skunk ... in fact, to me it smells just as nice as a fresh set of new tires, or a bottle of WD-40. If they made a perfume for ladies that smelled like WD-40 or new tires, I would never be able to keep my hands off of her ... :eyebulge:


*Grimm does a quick google shopping search for 'new tire perfume' and doublechecks the whereabouts of her & Roo's passports*
 I can vouch for tomato juice being pretty good at removing the skunk smell from a dog or person. Not pretty, but it works.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> I can vouch for tomato juice being pretty good at removing the skunk smell from a dog or person. Not pretty, but it works.


At least Winter is a reddish colored dog so there is not much damage the tomato juice can do. :teehee:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I don't worry about the scent of skunk ... in fact, to me it smells just as nice as a fresh set of new tires, or a bottle of WD-40. If they made a perfume for ladies that smelled like WD-40 or new tires, I would never be able to keep my hands off of her ... :eyebulge:


Well, try your skunk scented aftershave and let me know if you get close enough to tell if a lady is wearing perfume.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Well, try your skunk scented aftershave and let me know if you get close enough to tell if a lady is wearing perfume.


Ok .. I'll just do that.

BTW: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_there_skunk_oil_in_perfume

*Is there skunk oil in perfume?*

_Yes indeed. They use the musk from a skunk or a civet cat as a constituent that carries the scent of the perfume. The distilled water and types of oil that are in perfume will not hold the perfume's scent for very long at all, so they use the skunk/cat oil because the main compound in the musk (butyl mercaptan) holds a scent for a very long time. If you have ever been sprayed by a skunk, or know someone who has been sprayed by a skunk, you should understand that the smell lasts for several days. Perfumes usually do not last that long though, because the amount of musk is very little and very diluted.

So, perfume might last a couple days as opposed to a weeks or so, but at least that means you're not wearing as much skunk piss as you originally thought, isn't that comforting? _​
:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My first lab got nailed once. This was many moons ago, long before there were any chemical laden sprays and washes to deal with such things. I did the heavy cream/tomato juice washes. As I recall, two cream and three juice I used. Doused her with T juice, let her run around and roll like a nut for an hour then rinse with water. Let her run and dry off a bit then a cream soak. Rinse, lather repeat. After she dried off, you would have to bury a nose in her fur to smell it. Rubbing her fur would not produce a scent on your hand. BUT! If she got wet a slight smell came back for months. And, being a country lab, she smelled a bit for months. She was young when it happened and the nickname "Stinky" followed her the rest of her life with me.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

This morning after im finished feeding the horses, its our routine to stroll into the back pasture. My dog and the two others that sleep inside the house at night meander up the hill towards the irrigation canal. I stop to watch the orange and salmon colors of a rising new day. The dogs are busy running around the brush sniffing enthuestically about, smelling what was around during the night. 

Suddenly, my dog crashes head first into the thick himelymian blackberry bushes, bulldozing a clear dog size trail, the other two not far behind...untill...they both bounce outta the brush like two deer spooked over a fence. Still they circle but keep a respectful distance. My dog, i can no longer see. I can hear his crashing about, he is silent except for the substancial noise he is making plowing through the brush. 

Ive called him back to no avail, im praying its a squirrel but deep down i know its only been a matter of time before he meets skunk. I dont smell anything yet, but being that the other two dogs wont go in and tag team this takedown leaves me little hope. 

I decide to head to the end of the 10 foot section i think my dog will reappear and encourage his arrival, promising milkbones n chewy toys, and then i smell it. A small sample of the top chart most horrid foul scents known to me..skunk butt juice.

I stood there still, dressed in my black columbia sweats, hands in my pockets at i raise my gaze up to the sky..pretty salmon n pink haze eastward sun rising..sigh..

My thoughts spin on this adventure for a moment, recenter my patience n grace to the universe, resigning to its will and inevitable lesson my dog will learn. I enjoy the last moments of the sunrise before i embark on todays tasks ahead. 

My dog finally emerges, foaming frightfully at the mouth, drooling and gagging frightfull. Im reminded of rabid Cugo as he had a big scarry dog resemblemce sort of..well maybe its more ol'yeller. Bloody from the berries, gagging on a mouthful of skunk anal juice, desparetly rubbing and rolling in the grass as the two other dogs now circle him from a 10 foot distance. They know...

As im standing there watching my dog in his desparate frenzy, he stands up..looks at me with those huge brown frightened eyes...and barfs all over. 

It seems the skunk had a dead center shot right down his big mouth...great. 

Tail semi tucked..he grudginly follows me to the canal. All he wants at this point is to head back to the house. He jumps in and does his best to rub himself into the flow of waytet, drinking copious amounts of water, barfing the water, and drinking it again. 

I am grateful that he only received a small amount of spray on his cheek and body. On my other dog it was everywhere, so i know it could have been worse. On our return back to the ranch house, i purposfully wemt through the field of horrors to see if he learned anything. Needless to sau..i will probably have a difficult time ever walking him in this field again. He is a smart dog..thankfully..and unlikely to ever look sideways at a skunk as long as he lives..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to have to get brave and set my trap again, smelled a skunk in my garden shed yesterday, I have trash bags stuffed full of plastic sheets I use to cover plots with in the winter and I'll bet he's under those.

Guess it just goes with the time of year pretty much no matter where you live.

I have used the peroxide and baking soda and it does work.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Reminds me of my fur trapping days as a dumb kid...as opposed to the dumb adult I am now.

I always checked my traps before heading for the one room country schoolhouse, and one of them was a skunk trap under a granary. I had caught a skunk and quickly dispatched it with a .22 while it was still under the building. I gave it a minute or so to make sure it was dead and then pulled it out. I didn't realize that a skunk's glands are like a loaded gun. Once the tail is raised, the glands fire, and the tail was spring loaded even after the animal died, but the tail was held down by the closeness of the crawl space. Thankfully the rear end wasn't facing me when it fired, but instead splashed all over the side of the building. I was lucky that only a few drops found their way to my parka.

When I got to school, I made it maybe ten feet into the room before the teacher threw me out. Since the rest of my clothing had been spared, my parka was the only thing that had to spend the day hanging outside.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hooch said:


> This morning after im finished feeding the horses, its our routine to stroll into the back pasture. My dog and the two others that sleep inside the house at night meander up the hill towards the irrigation canal. I stop to watch the orange and salmon colors of a rising new day. The dogs are busy running around the brush sniffing enthuestically about, smelling what was around during the night.
> 
> Suddenly, my dog crashes head first into the thick himelymian blackberry bushes, bulldozing a clear dog size trail, the other two not far behind...untill...they both bounce outta the brush like two deer spooked over a fence. Still they circle but keep a respectful distance. My dog, i can no longer see. I can hear his crashing about, he is silent except for the substancial noise he is making plowing through the brush.
> 
> ...


Hooch that was a very good story, and I must admit that I did laugh at the plight of your poor dog, but when you said "Skunk Butt Juice" I laughed so hard I thought I was going to pass out. Nice. :laugh:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool!! Im glad you liked it...it was a misadventure , stinky but funny. No real harm done so..it was a win really. He could have been blasted worse and im pretty sure he wont bother a skunk again. I had to really encourage him to follow me to that field today..once there he stayed no farther than bout 10 feet from me. I can still smell it in the field and I really want that smell to be a very negative must avoid smell to him.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope it works out better for you than it has with a couple of our Dogs, although they both learned how to kill skunks with very little spray on them, our current dog has killed 3, the last one he barely got any scent on him at all. the second one however he attacked the stinky end and was sick for a couple of days and he really stunk. :scratch


----------

